# no fish in tank..



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

how long can you keep a tank without any fish in it before the ammonia levels drop too much and the good bacteria die and it needs to be cycled again??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Good question...for some reason i think it will last somewhere around a week but i dont really know.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Not much help on time frames, but maybe drop in a feeder fish.


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

The bacteria will never completely go away. As time goes on you will have less and less...


----------

